# Happiest Dad in the world!!!



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just sharing with everyone since I'm so ecstatic about it. Yesterday after nearly six months I was finally awarded sole custody of my two children who are 7 and 4. Now I have to get the brute going so they can tag along with me!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

That is just awesome news, man!!! I got custody of my daughter about a year after my divorce and never looked back! Great news and cherish those kiddies!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That is great news bud. That is very hard to get here in pa. They always grant the women every thing here.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!! It's not often a judge sides w/ the Dad for sole custody! That's awesome!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic news dude. Happy for ya. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats, you are one of the few that got a good judge to side with you.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats! Not a easy task for dads. I tried numerous times


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats man.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

congrats bro i cant wait till i can get my son:bigok:


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, I feel extremely blessed, even if she did put them right in my lap. I'm just thankful that there back home and not being dragged down for their mothers choices.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats man, thats great news!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations! 

I think the legal system is realizing more and more that just because you gave birth to them, doesn't mean you're the best person to take care of them. 

There a lot of great dad's out there....it sounds like you're one of them. Your kids are very lucky to have you!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Congrats Man!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats!! Thats gotta be a great feeling!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's an awesome feeling. I agree about the legal system, it seems like its gradually coming around. It's pretty favorable towards women here. No offense to any women on here. 




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

None taken. I know that's the way the system has been for years.

I have known many guys who are much better parents than the moms are. I'm really glad to see them starting to look at the person most capable of providing kids with a stable home life (and Im not just talking financially).

I'm fortunate that my ex and I have shared custody which seems to be working well. 

The fact that you are so excited proves you're going to do a great job!!


----------

